# Skin Selector... which do you use on Mantid Forum?



## Katnapper (Nov 22, 2008)

I really like the Euphoria skin and use it exclusively. It's different than a lot of the light blue schemes common to many programs, and I think the olive green color kind of "goes with" nature and insects.  

What about you?


----------



## etb99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't really like the Euphoria colors, too dark. I changed to ip.board.pro.

I would prefer green though, but a lighter green. Something like pro, but in greens instead of blues.


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2008)

Ip board Pro. Don't care for the others.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 22, 2008)

euphoria


----------



## Pelle (Nov 22, 2008)

IPB Classic Blue


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 22, 2008)

IP.Board.Pro ...it's closest to the old forum I guess.


----------



## Borya (Nov 24, 2008)

IP.Board.Pro. Nostalgia for old forum  .


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2008)

I just tried the Euphoria since so many of you use it. That option is terrible!


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 24, 2008)

i think you need to get used to it, if i would try classic i nned a week to get used to it..


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 24, 2008)

The only reason I haven't made the Euphoria skin manditory is because Rick (and maybe Orin) dislikes it so much. All it would take is one supplier with a paid top banner complaining about how the banners are not spread across the skins, for me to have to change it though. (The Euphoria skin is the only one that the banners are associated with.) I've only left the option for the others up because the few advertisers/supporters are either unaware or are supportive of user options. It is nice to know that most people prefer the Euphoria skin though. I do, and I agree with Katnapper about the "natural" look. Also, I paid good money to buy and have it installed. I've noticed some people keep their brightness setting pretty dark. It is difficult to read when your monitor is dim.


----------



## joossa (Nov 25, 2008)

I use Euphoria, only because I've gotten used to it. The others look kind of bland....


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter said:


> The only reason I haven't made the Euphoria skin manditory is because Rick (and maybe Orin) dislikes it so much. All it would take is one supplier with a paid top banner complaining about how the banners are not spread across the skins, for me to have to change it though. (The Euphoria skin is the only one that the banners are associated with.) I've only left the option for the others up because the few advertisers/supporters are either unaware or are supportive of user options. It is nice to know that most people prefer the Euphoria skin though. I do, and I agree with Katnapper about the "natural" look. Also, I paid good money to buy and have it installed. I've noticed some people keep their brightness setting pretty dark. It is difficult to read when your monitor is dim.


It's just hard for me to read for some reason.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 26, 2008)

"I paid good money to buy and have it installed."

Peter:

Did you use a German company by any chance? I couldn't help notice when I first used this forum that the gray-green color looks very much like the feldgrau (field gray) used by the German Army in both world wars, and the brighter green stripes look just like the infantry's waffenfarben (won't even try). Well done! Deutschland, Deutschland Uber Alles! It got my vote!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Katnapper said:


> I really like the Euphoria skin and use it exclusively. It's different than a lot of the light blue schemes common to many programs, and I think the olive green color kind of "goes with" nature and insects.  What about you?


Hmmmmmm...how does that work? :blink:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 26, 2008)

kmsgameboy said:


> Hmmmmmm...how does that work? :blink:


Go to your "User CP" (control panel) or "My Controls." The skin selector is at the very bottom of the page on the left hand side (outside of and underneath the box with all of the other settings options).


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2008)

Katnapper said:


> Go to your "User CP" (control panel) or "My Controls." The skin selector is at the very bottom of the page on the left hand side (outside of and underneath the box with all of the other settings options).


You don't even have to do that. Go to the bottom left of THIS page and you can also change it there.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Phil,

Here's a little more background. I chose IPB instead of the popular vBulletin software because quite a few online bug forums were starting to look the same to me. I had a lot of difficulty selecting a color scheme/skin that either looked similar to the old phpBB version of Mantidforum or seemed sort of mantis-appropriate. I finally decided on this one because it has a low key, natural look (and seemed the best among the many choices that are never quite perfect).

You can change the skin choice at the bottom of each page, I think (or maybe this is just an admin option).

There is a new software update for the forum that I will have installed soon. It's mostly security-related. I have the forum hosted on the server by the same people that sell the software (equates to free software updates).


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaah! The white! The white! It burns my eeeeyes!!!! They are meeeeeeeeelting!!!

I will stick with the non blinding Euphoria thank you! (For real my eyes realy realy hurt after looking at the others!!!)


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, my eyes can't take the brightness of it.


----------

